# Donor insemination query



## CatK (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all, sorry if this is a repeat of previous posts but I'm new here. My partner and I want to start a family, unfortunately I can't carry due to having a radical hysterectomy following cervical cancer. A few days ago she underwent a laparoscopy to look at her tubes, both were found to be viable which means we have to have six attempts paid privately of donor insemination before we can have one attempt NHS funded. If it had been found her one tube which was being investigated hadn't been viable then we would have had an NHS attempt first. I know of another lesbian couple in a different area who are in the same position but have been offered two NHS attempts first. I'm curious as to what the requirements are and what people's options have been within different areas.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Cat, we got treatment on the nhs after lots of attempts at home insemination. 
In my area (Glasgow) regardless of sexuality you are entitled to 3 IUI treatments and 2 full ivf cycles and with same sex couples you don't have to have a fertility problem to qualify for this-you are entitled to the same treatment as other couples. It's really unfair that it seems fertility treatment is still very much a postcode lottery. x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Cat, 

In my area you only qualify for funding if there's an infertility problem identified. If not then you have to self fund 6 IUIs in a clinic before they will treat you. I think it's the same sex equivalent of the 2 years trying - unexplained infertility for opposite sex couples.

It does tend to vary a lot around the country though, some CCGs fund the IUIs and others fund very little.

Herts x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Cat*, 
our CCG is the same, we too had to self fund 6 iui's before we were entitled to any funding, our CCG is very good though and offered the 3 goes at ivf as recommended by nice. 
It just depends where you live what they offer.

Best of luck. X


----------

